# New Forest Reptile Centre trip



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

Went out to New Forest Reptile Centre today. Took some piccies and thought I would share.


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

cool!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

That first adder pic is cracking!! Lucky that you got to see the grass snake too  I went there back in May and only caught a glimpse of it before it slid off to hide. You got some good ones of the frogs and toads too!


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep we were very lucky, got to see everything apart from the smooth snakes. Taking pics was tough, I am not much of a photographer, my little bridge camera wants you to be right up close in macro mode or a few metres away to zoom right in, but the netting over the enclosures made for a challenge. The grass snakes were very active moving about and having a good swim. It was a great afternoon out. And free!

It's awesome that they run that place, so people can see our local herps without disturbing truly wild populations.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

great photos, i live a few miles away. those adders are stunning!!


did you get jumped on by the RSPB volunteers??


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

Luckily no, there were plenty of other people to keep them busy while we slipped past :lol2:


----------

